# Which one would you Recommend? CZ-75 or Sig P226



## BaBaller (Mar 24, 2011)

My research came out to these two guns for home defense and fun target shooting. Both look great but I have to come down to one. Which one would you go with? Also, is there any other one you would prefer more over these? I came across the Hi Power but I've heard that their triggers aren't too great so I knocked that out of the vote. If I did a custom job on the trigger do you think it would be more worth it to go with the Hi Power? Thank you.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow thats a loaded question...s. 

Both the 226 and the 75B are excellent weapons, The Hi power is a very good weapon too. I would make a list of the guns I want and include the ones you read bad things about because like I always tell my employees when they say "Oh I read it on the internet" I say "Oh God it must be true then" and give them the look.

Personally I would get the 75B before almost any gun out there bar none. But I am a pretty loyal CZ fan and have nothing but good luck with all my CZ's. That being said there are as many folks who have had years of nothing but great luck with Sigs or Berreta 92's or XDm's or Glocks or Ects. 

A hand gun is personal and it is important it fits you and serves the purpose you need it for. Go to a gun store or a local range. Good Luck buy the best gun for you that you can afford. Foe me thats the CZ,

RCG


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any of the above is a good choice. Of course the CZ is going to be the better value. I have a 75BD, it's a fine weapon by any standard. Sigs are nice, but I wasn't up for the premium price. The BHP is a good weapon as well, and they are certainly easy on the eyes. 
You know, if you stick to these three, you can't mess this up. It will come down to which one is the best fit for you.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was recently looking for a full size metal frame 9mm myself. All 3 of these guns were on my short list, plus the RIA Tactical 1911 9mm. I ended up with the RIA just because I really wanted a 1911 style gun, but let's put that personal preference aside.

Piling onto the previous 2 posts; go to a range that rents these guns and shoot them all. I did that. I also watched some YouTube videos on how to field strip and care for the guns. This will round out your preferences in terms of feel, accuracy, and maintenance. You can't go wrong with any of them, but you'll develop a preference.

All things considered, I personally preferred the CZ. And, then there's price -- the CZ is clearly the best value. So, if I didn't get the RIA it would have been the CZ. And, I still may get the CZ!!


----------



## BaBaller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much for the feedback guys! It's helpful and I'm still on the lookout for more opinions


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have a CZ-75 in 9mm and a Sig P226 in .40. 

If I had to give one up, it would be the Sig. Google stuff about the Sig 226 slide not locking back. You'll find a lot. I mean a lot. There were two followers made. One sucked, the other improved it. There were two slide locks made. One sucked, the other improved it. The replacement slide lock I bought (supposed to be factory Sig) was dragging on the slide. Recoil spring weight seems to have a few off spec cases. Mine was freaking hard to rack compared to all the other pistols I own. The plastic grips didn't fit right so it creaked when I apply force when gripping the pistol. 

I'm not a Sig hater. I love my P220. I just wish it had more capacity. Single-stacked 8 rounds in a thick grip doesn't make sense. 

I have no issues with the CZ other than a heavy stock trigger.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

BaBaller said:


> My research came out to these two guns for home defense and fun target shooting.


All the guns you mentioned are fine, but research won't tell you the single most important thing: how does it feel in your hahnd? Does it point naturally, do you have to "extend" to reach any controls, can you get a good grip with your sized hands? Not every gun feels the same when you heft it, and not every one fit your hand well. THAT should decide which you buy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sigs are great handguns, but every time I think I'm ready to buy one, I look at my CZs and change my mind. The CZs are their equal in most respects, if not all, and are priced much more realistically. 

I buy guns to shoot, not to impress folks who just know a few top brand names...and that always causes me to choose CZ.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Also consider the Beretta 92 which is probably the most widely used 9mm service sized weapon in the world. It won the US Army contract primarily because of its durability. A good weapon and competitive too.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*cz-75 or p226*

Personally, i would go with the sig p226 but I am definitely biased towards sigs. Personally, i think that sig is the best combat handgun/ general handgun out there and I love my p226 more than any other sig out there. However, i would strongly suggest that you handle both and dry fire (or live fire if you can) both. A big part of a handgun which is often looked is the way it fits the users hands and the trigger pull. A gun with a nice trigger pull (to your liking) will make all the difference both in how well you shoot the gun and how much you like to shoot the gun, but many people dont factor it into their decision to buy one gun over another.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

cooper623 said:


> Personally, i would go with the sig p226 but I am definitely biased towards sigs. Personally, i think that sig is the best combat handgun/ general handgun out there and I love my p226 more than any other sig out there. However, i would strongly suggest that you handle both and dry fire (or live fire if you can) both. A big part of a handgun which is often looked is the way it fits the users hands and the trigger pull. A gun with a nice trigger pull (to your liking) will make all the difference both in how well you shoot the gun and how much you like to shoot the gun, but many people dont factor it into their decision to buy one gun over another.


I'll agree whit this post 110% :smt1099
(Even the prefer SIG part...  )

Lateck,


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

Are you buying new or used? Of the two I am a CZ fan due to the reliability and fit. I have CZ's. The 75B is heavier than the polymer guns but its nicely balanced. I am not a sig fan. There was a broken 226 this weekend at the IDPA match....springs...by brothers'! Neither of these pistols are "target" pistols but fit the bill for HD or CCW. The trigger on the 75 will wear in after 500-1000 rds or take it apart and polish the pieces. You have to put them in your hands and see which one fits the best. Don't eliminate the Xd-m or P30.... those removable pieces make them fit anybody and they are nice pieces. Good luck.


----------



## BaBaller (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much guys .


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both and would get the Sig P226 if I could only buy one.

Both are good guns, but unlike the previuos post ... I believe the Sig in a high quality gun.
:smt1099


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

Sig hands down IMHO


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

No greater authority than Colonel Jeff Cooper said the CZ-75 was just about the finest combat handgun (after the 1911) in the world. I have both CZs and 1911s. I've never owned a SIG P226 but have heard they are excellent firarms as well.

MY suggestion?? For what it's worth, get the CZ-75B in .40 cal. I've got more than one and like them in either .40 or 9mm. You won't be disappointed and you COULD do a LOT worse with something else.

Semper FI


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

sig


----------

